# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Кто придумал ноты???

## Sanych

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

Долгое время музыку не записывали. Ее пели или играли по памяти. Она переходила от одного исполнителя к другому и со временем искажалась. Надо было найти способ записывать музыку для того, чтобы она исполнялась именно такой, какой была сочинена автором. Так и возник способ записывать музыку при помощи нот.

Система нотной грамоты, принятая сегодня в западном мире, создавалась в течение веков — с конца IX века до начала 1700х годов. Возникла она в соборах и монастырях Римской католической церкви.

Многие церковные службы пелись, но пели их по памяти. К концу IX века над словами молитвенника стали писать точки и черточки, а также рисовать маленькие завитушки. Эти значки еще не были нотами, они лишь показывали направление движения мелодии и были еще очень неточными.
К 900 году н.э. придумали более удобный способ. Знаки стали писать на определенном расстоянии выше или ниже горизонтальной красной черты, которая означала по высоте звука ноту «фа». Такая запись показывала, где нужно петь высоко, а где — низко.

*Знакомые каждому* названия нотной гаммы — от «до» до «си» — были в XI веке введены в обиход монахом-бенедиктинцем _Гвидо Д`Ареццо_ и обозначали первые слоги слов молитвы к Иоанну Крестителю. В ней содержалась просьба о сохранении силы голоса: «Дай нам чистые уста, св. Иоанн, чтобы мы могли всей силой своего голоса свидетельствовать о чудесах твоих деяний»:
*UT* queant laxis
*RE*sonare fibris
*MI*ra gestorum
*FA*muli tuorum
*SOL*ve polluti
*LA*bii reatum
*Sa*ncte Ioannes.

Первая нота «ут» изменила свое название на более благозвучное «до» в XVII веке, последняя же, «си», хоть и не вполне согласуется с первым слогом имени святого, но так удобнее петь.

----------

